

TextMate/Emacs/Vim color theme generator - tree_of_item
http://inspiration.sweyla.com/code/

======
whalesalad
Wow I randomly jumped to this scheme, which is actually a fairly popular
[Textmate] theme known as Argonaut -
<http://inspiration.sweyla.com/code/seed/951824/>

I guess it's not entirely random, but just has a big db of popular schemes?

~~~
rcfox
From the author's website: it uses an algorithm to randomly generate pleasing
colour schemes.

~~~
Sweyla
This is correct, well investigated!

~~~
qjz
I'd love to see the example displayed in vimdiff format. Many good looking
themes become unusable when vimdiff highlighting is applied.

~~~
pyre
Seconded. The same thing also applies to folds in vim, and sometimes to
gutters and things like NERDTree or ctags scripts. It's really frustrating to
have a great theme that in certain edge cases applies black text on a black
background or (more commonly) white text on a light gray background.

------
duck
Great idea! It would be cool if you could 'lock' a color for a particular item
(like the bg or strings) and then continue to look at other themes.

~~~
billturner
This would be a nice feature. I spent a few minutes refreshing and hoping to
find one I liked, but none really stuck with me. If I could freeze the color
of keywords, refresh, lock another color, etc etc, that would make it much
more useful.

------
yesimahuman
The themes definitely don't look the same in gvim as they do on the page. Hope
that changes soon, cause this is awesome.

------
billybob
The shade of dark blue they use also appears in my .vim setup. Does anybody
else find that difficult to read? Also, is there a way to tweak the colors -
by giving hex codes, for example?

------
burke
Here's a little snippet of elisp to automatically download and apply a random
dark theme: <http://gist.github.com/341879>

------
ivankirigin
Anyone know of a way to get a textmate theme into vim easily?

